# Campsites near ironbridge



## franco (Dec 14, 2005)

Hi we are looking to visit the IRonbridge MUseum site this summer with our grandson. Can anyone recommend good places tostay within easy access of the site. Cheers


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Severn gorge campsite, you will have to do a web search but quite close..
Also may be worth a stop off at Cosford air museum. Not to far away. Free entry (donation if you want) , small car park fee...


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Wild camp or ?

tony


----------



## franco (Dec 14, 2005)

*Campsite near Ironbridge*

Hi gemmy we dont mind wild camping if thats available nearby. Assumed that wouldnt be on the cards near the site.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

There are loads to park for the night right in the thick of it .  

tony


----------



## Mumoffive (Nov 22, 2013)

Lower Lacon Camping caravan park at Wem is lovely. I don't think Irinbridge is too far. 
Lower Lacon have animals and an adventure play area. And an outdoor pool. 
Www.llcp.co.uk is the web site


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi, 

it is a while ago, was back in September 2007: But after a day at Blists Hill museum we spent a nice and quiet "wild" night on Ironbridge car park: 52.62634,-2.48322

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## bertieburstner (May 1, 2005)

there's a nice Caravan Club site at Much Wenlock. It's an old railway station. It's one of their £11 (or maybe now £12) a night sites, hook up but no toilet block


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Boff said:


> Hi,
> 
> it is a while ago, was back in September 2007: But after a day at Blists Hill museum we spent a nice and quiet "wild" night on Ironbridge car park: 52.62634,-2.48322
> 
> ...


It is now "pay and display" and this is stated 


> There are no dedicated parking spaces for motorhomes however all the car parks within Telford & Wrekin are there for motorhome owners to utilise, though if a vehicle takes up more than one parking bay then Pay & Display tickets must be purchased for each bay and car park rules must be adhered to. We have coach bays in Ironbridge which can also be used for motorhome parking. Please note that overnight parking also is not permitted in any Council car parks.


Here.....
http://www.telford.gov.uk/info/200072/parking/1079/parking_information

Whether that restriction can be enforced is unclear.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

"Whether that restriction can be enforced is unclear."

jobsworths few and far between round here. :lol: 

tony


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

Just the other side of the river is a sheepish hill with a tight bend. Lorries hurtle round the bend, crossing to the wrong side of the road, then slam on the brakes. It scared the life out of me and I reversed into a car behind me!

Take care and enjoy your trip - Gordon


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Wimp :lol: I live here.

tony :lol:


----------



## Cazzie (Feb 13, 2009)

I was born in Ironbridge. Must take a trip down memory lane one of these days.

If I say I was born in Paradise Gemmy will probably know where I mean.

Just hope I don't die in Hell!    

Cazzie


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Good luck parking a m/home in your paradise ...........no chance  

tony


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

H1-GBV

Yes, I guess that coming from Norfolk, you must have noticed the contrast.

Roger

PS, for anyone new to the area, do not even think about crossing the river at Coalport. Very solid 2m height barriers and narrow as well.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Pomme, are you local to the area

tony


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

Tony,

Near Bridgnorth, but know Ironbridge well. I even have to duck if I'm coming across Coalport bridge on my bike!

Roger


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

The answer is........................don't use the Coalport bridge  

tony


----------



## Spiritofherald (May 18, 2012)

There's an overspill car park a few hundred yards beyond the Blists Hill entrance, on the right heading towards Ironbridge. It's more of dirt patch than a proper car park so could be okay for wild camping, and as there is no housing close by I would be surprised if anyone moved you on. 

I have never seen this car park being used other than when I used it a couple of times for a classic car rally rendezvous point.


----------

